# PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest*

					Die Leser der PC Games Hardware stimmten online und per Briefwahl in 26 Kategorien über ihre Favoriten des Jahres 2014 ab und machten Asus, Logitech und Samsung zu den beliebtesten Herstellern des vergangenen Jahres.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2014 stehen fest*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2015)

Erster 

Ich möchte für alle, die die Leserwahl *nicht *kennen, dazu sagen, dass die Wahl die Leserstimmen bis Stand Ende Dezember berücksichtigt.


----------



## Amon (27. Januar 2015)

In b4 closed [emoji16]


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Januar 2015)

Lustig, die GTX 970 als Produkt des Jahres zu sehen. Wäre da eine negative Information zum Produkt etwas früher publik geworden, stünde da vermutlich etwas anderes. Also hat Nvidia doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## fushigi01 (27. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Lustig, die GTX 970 als Produkt des Jahres zu sehen. Wäre da eine negative Information zum Produkt etwas früher publik geworden, stünde da vermutlich etwas anderes.



Jap, ziemlich wahrscheinlich sogar ^^ aber viel weiter zurück gerutscht wäre sie wohl trotzdem nicht, is immernoch ne gute GraKa. 
Trotzdem, bei GraKa bleib ich dem roten Lager treu  freu mich so auf die 300er Serie, mal schaun ob dann AMD Ende 2015 mal vorne steht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Lustig, die GTX 970 als Produkt des Jahres zu sehen. Wäre da eine negative Information zum Produkt etwas früher publik geworden, stünde da vermutlich etwas anderes. Also hat Nvidia doch alles richtig gemacht.



Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und die Preise stürzen jetzt ab. Bis jetzt reichen mir auch 2 GiB, da sollten also 3,5 GiB kein Problem sein.
Ansonsten bleibt ja noch die 380X.


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2015)

Macht mal spaßeshalber eine Wahlwiederholung der Kategorien Produkt des Jahres und Grafikchip. Würde mich echt interssieren wie stark die Ergebnisse nach den jüngsten Entwicklungen abweichen würden.


----------



## Amon (27. Januar 2015)

Wäre aber im nachhinein eher nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Januar 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und die Preise stürzen jetzt ab. Bis jetzt reichen mir auch 2 GiB, da sollten also 3,5 GiB kein Problem sein.
> Ansonsten bleibt ja noch die 380X.


Hätte ich nichts gegen. Suche eine Karte für den Zweitrechner.


----------



## ich111 (27. Januar 2015)

Corsair bei Netzteilen zweiter? WTF?


----------



## Aldrearic (27. Januar 2015)

Corsair bei Speicher 2? WTF  | WD bei Festplatten 1 WTF? Asus bei MB's überrascht mich jetzt nicht sonderlich. 
Logitech bei Kopfhörer 3.? XDBei LS 2? oO Mäuse/Tastaturen bauen können se, aber LS und KHs? Klingt ja mehr als misserabel  
 Irgendwas stimmt bei dieser Wahl ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2015)

Dafuq is "Aintel" ?!  



Und Logidreck zweimal auf dem Hifi-Treppchen?  
Wo ist mein Strick?


----------



## pseudonymx (28. Januar 2015)

hmm ich find das ganze echt gut, ich glaube aber das man sich auf die Ergebnisse nichts denken sollte, jeder 12 jährige mit nem PCGH Account kann und darf voten, dementsprechend ist das Ranking nach den persönlichen meinungen aufgebaut.
jeder dritte hat doch nen billig Fertig Rechner mit ner WD platte drin, und es besitzen weitaus mehr leute n Samsung Smartphone als nen iPhone, und genauso setzt sich auch das Ranking zusammen.
Bei einigen Platzierungen wundere ich mich aber tatsächlich über die Inkompetenz eines Großteils der PCGH User^^ aber was willst machen 90% Fanboy Ranking also net aufregen Jungs und Mädls


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2015)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> hmm ich find das ganze echt gut, ich glaube aber das man sich auf die Ergebnisse nichts denken sollte, jeder 12 jährige mit nem PCGH Account kann und darf voten, dementsprechend ist das Ranking nach den persönlichen meinungen aufgebaut.
> jeder dritte hat doch nen billig Fertig Rechner mit ner WD platte drin, und es besitzen weitaus mehr leute n Samsung Smartphone als nen iPhone, und genauso setzt sich auch das Ranking zusammen.
> Bei einigen Platzierungen wundere ich mich aber tatsächlich über die Inkompetenz eines Großteils der PCGH User^^ aber was willst machen 90% Fanboy Ranking also net aufregen Jungs und Mädls



In aller Fairness muss man sagen:  Natürlich voten die Leute für das, was sie selber haben.  Das hat nur beim kleinsten Teil damit zu tun dass man einfach seine eigenen Sachen promoten will,  sondern eher damit,  dass selbstverständlich jeder auf seinen eigenen Rat hört  

Sieht man bei einigen Auswahlen auch sehr deutlich.

Bei ein paar muss ich dir aber Recht geben, die sind wirklich sehr ...  seltsam. Und passen definitiv nicht zu objektiven Tests.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nicht mal wirklich für das gevotet was ich habe, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Ich hatte früher auch Logitech Tröten hier und kannte nichts besseres, aber da mir der erbärmliche Klang auf den Wecker ging musste was besseres her.
Klar es sind auch jugendliche dabei, die sowas kaufen und dann halt einfach dem Trend folgen und für jenes voten, ob es nun gut, schlecht, oder misserabel ist. Dass nicht Beats auf dem Treppchen ist erleichtert das ganze schon gewaltig 
Aber Logitröt... Vuvuzela mist Bass? 

Ein Teil ist wirklich selstsam. Aintel? Nie davon gehört. 
Auf meinen Rat hör ich nicht als erstes. Vom Bauchgefühl her ist dieser meistens falsch 

Wenn man objektive Tests machen will, müsste man das ganze auf 3 verschiedenen Altersstufen durchführen. 12-17 18-35 und ab 36


----------



## valandil (28. Januar 2015)

Öhm, da steht _â€‹Leserwahl_â€‹, und nicht *â€‹Tests*â€‹

Dass die GTX970 auf Platz 1 ist... mal sehen ob das nachträglich nicht verändert werden sollte


----------



## OutOfMemory (28. Januar 2015)

Ja mit der GTX970 sollte man wirklich nochmal überdenken ob man da den ersten Platz nicht streicht. Verdient hat die Karte das aktuell nicht mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich was verpasst... gleich auch die Graphikabteilung durch aber jetzt das Kriterium der 970er hab ich nedd gefunden. Was genau kann die denn jetzt plötzlich nimmer?


----------



## bomberdomme (31. Januar 2015)

mist vergessen zu voten ... und what mindfactory ist nicht mehr versender des jahres .... bäh... alternate diese überteuerten  grmpf..... ja ja jetzt kommen leute gleich bestimmt wieder mit dem service argument... das sind bestimmt alles leute die sich ihre kisten zusammenbauen lassen oder zuviel geld verfügen...


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2015)

bomberdomme schrieb:


> mist vergessen zu voten ... und what mindfactory ist nicht mehr versender des jahres .... bäh... alternate diese überteuerten  grmpf..... ja ja jetzt kommen leute gleich bestimmt wieder mit dem service argument... das sind bestimmt alles leute die sich ihre kisten zusammenbauen lassen oder zuviel geld verfügen...



Hat Mindfactory denn zum Beispiel ne Facebook Seite, bei der man kompetent beraten wird?
Nun Alternate schon.
Auch bei Umtausch/Rückgabe hab ich mit MF in den letzten Jahren schon von mehr Problemen gehört als bei Alternate.
Der Billigste Preis, wie MF ihn meist bietet, ist eben nicht immer der entscheidene Faktor für die Leute.
Und daher hat Alternate verdient den Ersten Platz gemacht.


----------



## bomberdomme (2. Februar 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hat Mindfactory denn zum Beispiel ne Facebook Seite, bei der man kompetent beraten wird?
> Nun Alternate schon.
> Auch bei Umtausch/Rückgabe hab ich mit MF in den letzten Jahren schon von mehr Problemen gehört als bei Alternate.
> Der Billigste Preis, wie MF ihn meist bietet, ist eben nicht immer der entscheidene Faktor für die Leute.
> Und daher hat Alternate verdient den Ersten Platz gemacht.



also ich habe meinen ersten pc 1992 im alter von 10 zusammen gebaut. seitdem lese ich alles was es zum thema gibt. täglich werden alle hardware seiten abgeklappert... sämmtliche pcs in meinem bekanntenkreis habe ich zusammengebaut, sämtliche laptops ich bestellt ( ausser bei apple ... bei apple weiger ich mich support zu geben... ein cooler motoradschrauber hilft doch auch nicht bei japanischen plastikreisschüsseln...)
ich will keine beratung ich will günstige preise und schnelle lieferung und flexible bezahlmöglichkeiten und gute übersichtfunktionen im shop....(die erweiterte sufu bei mindfactory ist einfach die beste)  ich brauche keine beratung ... ich berate andere. in den letzten 7 jahren hat ich nicht einmal ein problem mit rückgaben bei mindfactory... allerdings auch nicht bei alternate oder hardwareversand.de ... denn ich kauf nunmal dort wo der preis am besten ist.... das ist es bei alternate nicht gerade häufig und ihre beratung sollen sie bitte für sich behalten, ich habe da meine eigenen vorstellungen. ich will vorallem tagesaktuelle preise... wenn es auf dem markt z.b. ati radeon r9 290 für round about 250€ zu haben gibt dann will ich das auch schnellstmöglich bei  den händlern sehen... seit dem erscheinen der gtx 970 liegt der preis der günstigsten 290er da.... außer bei alternate...günstigste r9 290 bei alternate heutiger stand 289€ das sind 39€ mehr.... ehrlich gesagt keine beratung rechtfertigt das... 15 bis 20 mehr hätte ich ja noch verstanden.... ( gut hardwareversand.de ist auch teurer ... aber ich finde die lassen in den letzten jahren eh nach....)


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Februar 2015)

GTX 970 wohl eher Aufreger des Jahres 

Wurde nur leider viel zu spät aufgedeckt das Ganze!


----------



## OriginalTombo (6. Februar 2015)

Pff, Mindfactory braucht keine FB Seite, die haben ein Super Forum wo man ALLES abklären kann.

~Edit: Was alle auf einmal mit der 970 haben verstehe ich auch nicht, ihr habt wohl euch zu viel von CHIP etc. erzählen lassen.
Die 970 verfügt immer noch über 4 GB VRAM, jedoch werden die "letzten" 0,5 GB erst benutzt wenn das auch nötig ist, und das lastet kein Spiel aus, höchstens bei 4K und 4K Gaming ist mehr als unnötig.

Also lasst den hate gegen die 970 sein, 150FPS bei Bf4 auf Ultra sind für den Preis ja wohl beispielsweise top.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Was soll man sich denn anstatt eine WD Platte einbauen? Etwa diesen Müll von Seagate?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Abgesehen vielleicht von BeQuiet zeigen die großen Abräumer vor allem wie effektiv eine starke Marke sein kann.


----------

